# Show me your goat carts, please?



## Dreamchaser

Okay, I am building my very own goat cart that will seat two people. I just bought an old bicycle with two big wheels, and an old broken bench swing (seat is fine, swing mechanism is broken) from a thrift store at a very cheap price. The bench is lightweight so it is perfect for what I need it for.

So, I have basicly the main parts, and I have in my head the design. I need to work out the bugs on paper. I need a swivel for the 3rd wheel, which will probably be the fork from the old bike, and a swiveling arm, or drop pin for the goat shafts (Whatevery they are called) I need to weld a foot rest and axle, plus a few little extras. A brake would be nice too for emergencies. 

I have seen a goat cart plan online, I also have the print of it in one of my Countryside magazines. But I want to see other carts to decide what design I want to make. I really just need close-ups of all the working parts, and maybe some measurements of how high the bottom of the seat needs to be from the ground, so I can build up the axle.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## crocee

ETA: this may be the same one you have seen.
I don't have one or have I made one but here are some plans for one.
http://www2.localaccess.com/rockyrun/car1.htm

I may have to try this one out.


----------



## toth boer goats

I sure wish ..... I could help with this issue.... :sigh:


----------



## Dreamchaser

Yeps! Those are the plans I have in my magazine. I just was hoping that there was someone with a manufactured one (or one they have built) that I could glean some info off of by looking at it. I am not a welder, but I have an uncle that is. I will figure it out eventually. And I'll be sure to post LOTS of piccys when I get it built!


----------



## crocee

If you look in the barter section someone had one for sale. They MIGHT have pictures of it.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

I have one--someone else built it, so I couldn't give you any tips for that, but I can take some pics. I will post pictures of it later.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm




----------



## Dreamchaser

WOW! *oogles pic* Thanks FRF! That helps a little. It looks nothing like what mine will look like, but the axle set-up on yours helps tremendously. I was thinking that the axle went straight through both wheels, but it really doesn't have to does it? Yours just has two tires on independant axles. Kewl! Thanks a lot!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

awesome! :thumb: 
i am also going to build my wagon...
i am planning on a little nomadic spree.


----------



## DebMc

I don't have a cart but am considering possibly training my res does to pull one. Here's a link to a photo of a nice, light weight cart.

http://www.k9carting.com/carts.html

The way I understand it, a goat should not be expected to pull more than 1.5 Xs it's body weight (cart and passenger/cargo), and having a cart with a third or 4th wheel helps to distribute the load better and is kinder on the goat's back.

Good luck and have fun! :cart:

Deb Mc


----------



## myfainters

I have a friend that is selling an awesome cart.... I'll get the picture of it for you. :- ) Her buck pulls it in all of the local parades.... they even decorate it with lights and ribbons and bows during Christmas.


----------



## DebMc

myfainters said:


> I have a friend that is selling an awesome cart..


Could you please find out how much she's asking? I'd be interested, too, if Dreamchaser isn't.

Deb Mc


----------



## Dreamchaser

Ooh. Are they in Lancaster? LOL I used to live in Victorville.


----------



## LomaVerdeBoers

I'd like to make one of those, with a few modifications of course. I would get rid of the seat and replace it with a tilting wagon type bed. This way instead of me pushing a wheel borrow full of goat manure to a pile, they can at least pull the load and I'll just fill up the wagon bed. Sort of make em' earn there keep. hehehe


----------



## Dreamchaser

LOL I have heard of goats tilling a small garden... So, I think that is a great idea.


----------



## Paige

I just bought a $70 garden cart from TSC and my dad welded me some shafts. I'm sure you could use wooden or PVC shafts though. It was much cheaper thn buying an real "goat cart".


----------

